

Google Keep? It'll probably be with us until March 2017 - on average - boh
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/mar/22/google-keep-services-closed

======
dragonwriter
Flawed methodology: The approach considers only services Google has closed.
There are fairly obviously flaws in using this to predict how long you can
expect a newly-introduced solution to be around.

------
hadem
These kinds of posts (Google Reader being shutdown, how long will XYZ Google
application run for) are starting to get old and redundant...

